

"We are trying to grow our non-Windows business as soon as possible"-Acer  - wehadfun
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323477604579000112266765496.html

======
venomsnake
Not surprising at all. A sinking ship and rats come to mind. The ship is the
one of profitability of the PC.

While I think that PC is fine as a platform, the slow refresh rate will begin
to hurt a lot. And MS is hardly winning friends with its latest endeavors.

